# coilovers.



## se99 (Jul 15, 2005)

which coilovers are good for a 99 sentra se? iwas looking for blues ones.


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=63200
Here is the master source.

Tein Basics for $750+ is your best buy. :thumbup: 



se99 said:


> which coilovers are good for a 99 sentra se? iwas looking for blues ones.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

se99 said:


> which coilovers are good for a 99 sentra se? iwas looking for blues ones.


im sorry but....WTF! blue ones? thats not the way to shop for suspension.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

pete? said:


> im sorry but....WTF! blue ones? thats not the way to shop for suspension.


LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hal:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

pete? said:


> im sorry but....WTF! blue ones? thats not the way to shop for suspension.


hahahaha... wwhewww.... good thing I wasn't drinking milk 




Please read the stickies on suspension...


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Mine are blue.... 
http://splparts.com/Parts/SilviaShared/Suspension/Coilovers/KTSCoilovers.jpg
http://splparts.com/Parts/SilviaShared/Suspension/Coilovers/KTSCoilovers2.jpg


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sure makes a difference what color your springs are....especially if nobody can see 'em!


----------



## se99 (Jul 15, 2005)

what if i bought ground control coilovers and kyb GR-2 struts shocks??? that comes out to about $585. insead of buying tein for $756.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

gr-2 struts are stock replacments. if you searched you would know that by know.

GC+gr2= very bad setup. you cant cheap out here or you will have a shitty ride.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

read the stickies on suspension and go by what they say. these guys didn't spent their time doing the research and work on it for nothing, and they're not stupid. trust me.


----------



## se99 (Jul 15, 2005)

i don't know where the stickies are i'm new here. what if i get the ground control coilovers and kyb agx adjustable shocks? or am i better of with the tein basic?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

just look at the top....there always there and never move ..
http://nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=99

also, if you go with ground control and agx's thatd be a good setup, if not, and you go with tein, itd be just the same.......but not....just good though.....

try sentra.net 

and use the search feature at the top


----------



## se99 (Jul 15, 2005)

thanks i think i will go with the tein basics. i found the good and bad coilover list but tnot the shock list. thats why i was asking. thanks.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

If you buy proper coilovers, they don't need shocks. they are part of a complete systems of springs/dampers/mounts.


----------

